# Soul Food Thread



## Bangbang (Oct 17, 2004)

Soul Food is food that is traditionally prepared and eatin by Afro-Americans in the Southern United States. What is your favorite? Do you have a recipe to share? .........other than Mac and Cheese :!: Yuck :!: Just kidding. If you have a good recipe please share it here. This is actually my favorite type of cooking. Here is one of my favorite recipes. 

1    cup all-purpose flour 
1/2 teaspoon red pepper 
1   teaspoons black pepper  
1    teaspoon salt  
1    teaspoon paprika  
1    teaspoon poultry seasoning  
1/2   teaspoon garlic powder  
1    egg, beaten  
1    cup milk  
1 (3    lbs) fryer, cut up  
   vegetable oil (for frying)  

1.  Combine first 7 ingredients and stir well together 
2.  Place in plastic bag
3.  In a bowl, combine egg and milk and mix well with wire wisk  
4.  Put 2 or 3 pieces of chicken in bag with flour. 
5.  Shake well. 
6.  Dip chicken in egg mixture, return to bag and shake again. 
7.  Repeat with remaining chicken. 
8. Heat 1 inch of oil(I like peanut oil) in a large skillet. 
9.  Add chicken and fry 15 minutes or until golden brown, turning to brown both sides. 
10.  Drain chicken on paper towels.


----------



## choclatechef (Oct 17, 2004)

I have soooooo many favorites, I don't know where to start!  I love:

Fried Chicken
Potato salad
Cole Slaw
Collards and ham hocks
Wild Greens
Turnip greens
Chitlins
Biscuits
Cornbread
Ham
Pork Chops
Pecan Pie
Peach Cobbler

I could go on all Day!  Love me some soul food!


----------



## tweedee (Oct 17, 2004)

8) What should we do with the chicken after it has been drained on the paper towels :?:  :twisted:


----------



## Bangbang (Oct 17, 2004)

choclatechef said:
			
		

> I have soooooo many favorites, I don't know where to start!  I love:
> 
> Fried Chicken
> Potato salad
> ...



Ok....so share some of those recipes. Please?   I don't like the Chitlins and Maws. My son inlaw loves them and my daughter makes them for him. Yuck :!: Double Yuck!


----------



## middie (Oct 17, 2004)

put it back in the hen house silly


----------



## choclatechef (Oct 17, 2004)

All of my recipes are on my other computer, and so I will give you a recipe I found online:

Awesome Collard Greens

Collard greens are a very nutritious and inexpensive treat. When I was growing up, my grandmother would buy about 50 cents worth of collard seeds and this would grow enough collard greens to feed us for the entire year. That 50 cents worth of seeds would produce hundreds of collard plants in our North Carolina backyard garden.

Ingredients:

2 - 3 medium smoked ham hocks or 2 pounds smoked pork neck bones

5 pounds of collards or several large bunches (If you can't get them fresh, frozen will do.

2 teaspoon of salt

My favorite way to cook collard greens is very simple. I take 2 or 3 smoked ham hocks and put them in a large (6 quart) pot of water. Bring the water to a rolling boil and let it boil for about 1 1/2 hours. Add more water as it boils down. The idea is to boil the ham hocks until they begin to fall apart. You should always cook pork very thoroughly and use proper food handling techniques. You want the ham hocks to be falling apart before you add the collard greens.

Take the collard greens and separate the leaves (if fresh) . Now rinse each leaf individually under cold running water. After you rinse the collard greens thoroughly, stack several leaves on top of each other. Roll these leaves together. Then slice the leaves into thin strips using a cutting board and large knife. Rolling them together speeds up the process as you are slicking through several leaves at once.

Next, add your collard greens to the pot. Since this is a lot of collards, you will need to add them until the pot is full. Then allow them to wilt as they cook - then add more. Add you salt, cover and cook for thirty minutes on medium heat. Stir every few minutes to distribute the smoked meat taste evenly. Taste to confirm they are the tenderness you prefer. Serve with your favorite meat dish such as chitterlings. Eat the ham hocks or neck bones right along with the collards. 

If you used frozen collards, simply pour them - frozen - right from the package to the pot.

If you use smoked neck bones, they usually don't take as long to cook as ham hocks.

People in my neck of the woods usually sprinkle lots of hot sauce on their collards. I like them that way. Give it a try.

Since this is a large pot full, just save the extras in the refrigerator. They should keep for a long time and actually get better as the juices settle in.


Now, I like to put some red pepper flakes in my pot with the ham hocks and let them cook til about half way tender, then I add my collards.  Also, I cook my collards for longer than 20 minutes!  More like 2 hours, cause I like my collards good and tender.  

I like cornbread to sop the pot likker!


----------



## Bangbang (Oct 17, 2004)

tweedee said:
			
		

> 8) What should we do with the chicken after it has been drained on the paper towels :?:  :twisted:




Soak the paper towels with Frank's Red Hot Sauce and then suck on them gently. Toss the chicken to the dogs.


----------



## luvs (Oct 17, 2004)

i'm not too big on soul food but i LOVE greens, barbeque, and (sorry, bang  ) macaroni and cheese. black eyed peas, too, and fried green tomatoes.


----------



## Bangbang (Oct 17, 2004)

choclatechef said:
			
		

> People in my neck of the woods usually sprinkle lots of hot sauce on their collards. I like them that way. Give it a try.



I use Frank's Red Hot Sauce on mine and alot of other things I eat. My wife gave me hell for puttin it on my stuffed grape leaves. Yummy :!:


----------



## luvs (Oct 17, 2004)

you hafta have hot sauce. even up North, here.


----------



## Audeo (Oct 17, 2004)

ChoclateChef, did your wonderful grandmother ever take you Poke Salad hunting???


----------



## Bangbang (Oct 17, 2004)

luvs_food said:
			
		

> you hafta have hot sauce. even up North, here.



It is my favorite condiment. Its on my kitchen table. I have been known to keep a small bottle in my jacket. My son inlaw can't eat anything without it.


----------



## choclatechef (Oct 17, 2004)

Audeo said:
			
		

> ChoclateChef, did your wonderful grandmother ever take you Poke Salad hunting???



We picked a heck of a lot more than poke!  There is a wide variety of wild greens I learned how to pick, wash, and cook from my grandmother, my grandmother's cousin Daisy, and my mother!  

I really enjoyed going out with them and helping them pick the greens.  I liked hanging out with the older folks, not kids.  That is why they took the time to teach me stuff they did not teach other kids my age.

Of course, I loved eating them, more than picking them!


----------



## mudbug (Oct 17, 2004)

choc, I don't like greens very much, but I would love to see your recipes for biscuits and peach cobbler.


----------



## choclatechef (Oct 17, 2004)

As I said before, these recipes are on my other computer.  I got them from everywhere -- my family, friends, and from online sources.

I think I got some from this site!  I really do forget which ones are which!  I must have 20 biscuit recipes on the computer, and I know there are about 5 or 6 peach cobbler recipes.  

When you get some time, email me and I will take time out to transfer the recipes you want from the old computer on a floppy disk, so I can send them to you.  There are too many to clutter up this site with.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 17, 2004)

Okey doke.  Still moving at about half speed today, so be patient with me.


----------



## choclatechef (Oct 17, 2004)

No problem mudbug.  Just ask, and you will receive!


----------



## tweedee (Oct 17, 2004)

I've never had any of Franks Red Hot Sauce but I can tell you about a Kentucky ham that I cooked up about a year ago and after removing it from the oven and taking it over to the kitchen counter I dropped it, pan landing upside down.   

Well to make a long story short that $25 ham made a couple of muts...2 happy a s s dogs.


----------



## marmalady (Oct 17, 2004)

Grits - Nobody mentioned grits!  Grits is good!


----------



## Taboo (Oct 17, 2004)

I've had a hankerin' for Pinto Beans. At the Forsyth County(NC) fair there used to be a local food stand where they were sooo good.

I have some smoked ham hock. Do I just cook that with the soaked beans? Are there some special seasonings? I would welcome some input!


----------



## choclatechef (Oct 17, 2004)

Taboo.  

I would put my beans on to soak overnight.  The next morning I would put my ham hocks on to cook with some diced onions, diced green peppers or whatever kind you chose, and some chopped celery.

I would cook the ham hocks til they were a little more than half way tender, then add the beans.  I might add a cup of chopped tomatoes and some chili seasoning;  and cook the beans til they were tender.


----------

